# Ca Forum Folks This Sat Quen For Kids



## Tri Tip (May 25, 2010)

CA Folks Save the Date!

http://www.quenforkids.com/


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Quen For Kids*

tri-tip---I am in California----but I am too far for that event. Jeeez---I think Salt Lake City is closer to me than that


----------



## bbquzz (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Quen For Kids*

I'd like to come west for the event and meet some of the California Posters.


----------



## Tri Tip (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Quen For Kids*



			
				Chuckwagonbbqco said:
			
		

> tri-tip---I am in California----but I am too far for that event. Jeeez---I think Salt Lake City is closer to me than that



Bummer! Last year we had some north cal folks attend like Eggs By the Bay. 
You'll be missed. Might be a good thing cause I'd find your camp and pick your brain for hours....


----------



## Tri Tip (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Quen For Kids*



			
				bbquzz said:
			
		

> I'd like to come west for the event and meet some of the California Posters.



That would be cool. In fact it would be cool to get all the regulars to meet up for a BBQ Central Forum Meet and Greet/Cookoff. Maybe Greg's house.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 10, 2010)

*CA Forum Folks This Saturday Quen For Kids*

Dont forget.


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 10, 2010)

Mike maybe you'll take your camera and get some shots for those of us on the other end of the country ... please


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 10, 2010)

Will do. Chaney is suppose to show, Were usen his grill to cook Tri Tips for People's Choice. Maybe we'll get a shot wit Lew Chaey and myself.
I'll post a ton of picts on Sunday.


----------

